# Hate cooking brisket!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Its so expensive and I’m always feel the pressure! Started this one about 9:30 this morning. It was 14# but I imagine around 10# after trimming. Planning on wrapping it around dark and cooking another 3 or 4 hrs before reaching 205 degrees. Egg set at 225. But in 2 hrs internal is already 184!! I killed the heat and slowed it down. Got it wrapped at about 4.5 hrs and got her back on. Every one I’ve ever done acted different most stalling for several hrs around 150. Frustrating but always good - I hope!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

6 hrs and pulled it at 206 internal. It didn’t feel right at 201. So I held off. At 206 the probe went thru the foil and it was like nothing was on the other side. Hope I didn’t go to long


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The stall in briskets SUCK!!! Love me some good brisket though!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you're correct. every one is different. drives me to drinking.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

UPDATE Kevin??????????:shifty::whistling::shifty:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well? Geeet yet??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well. Brisket is very forgiving. We had a little for supper Saturday and then fed the whole family at lunch today. Straight up the best piece of meat I ever had. Everybody was shocked at how tender it was. Cut it with a fork and it really melted in your mouth. The only thing that was not perfect was losing the crunchy “bark” during the wrapping. Already planning for the next one


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it, but I need to check w/ Verizon my invite from you to share it didn't go through??? hahaha


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad it turned out ok for you. I know it sure looked good. What rub did you use??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DMC said:


> I'm glad it turned out ok for you. I know it sure looked good. What rub did you use??





Cup of salt, pepper, 1/4 cup paprika, garlic granules and 1/4 cup onion powder. It was good but enough for about 3 briskets


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Glad to hear it, but I need to check w/ Verizon my invite from you to share it didn't go through??? hahaha




You coulda came by for leftovers at the shop today but it’s all gone and now we back to boiled eggs tomorrow


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Taste, moisture and texture was fantastic !*

I had me a piece of this brisket and it was the best I have ever tasted. I realize I am only 62 but it was absolutely the best piece I ever had bar none. Kevin, you can probably narrow down how I got a taste of it if you think about where all the pieces went...…. You did a great job and I am surprised you are not being told to do it again immediately. Absolutely great. Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have 3 suspects who left with some but only one that would probably be nice enough to share


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Your first mistake was using the Egg! Just kidding. I ruined quite a few briskets when I first started cooking in AZ until one of my Marine buddies, also a certified Texas pitmaster, taught me the ways. Once I figured it out, they were outstanding and when the Texas guys ask you to cook brisket for them it must be good.


----------

